#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Η υποστήριξη του κυβερνητικού έργου είναι προσοδοφόρα

## Xάρης

Αναδημοσιεύω μια ανάρτηση της Ριζοσπαστικής Πρωτοβουλίας Μηχανικών, για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε.

*Η υποστήριξη του κυβερνητικού έργου είναι προσοδοφόρα*
Posted: Νοεμβρίου 13, 2013 by *hakimaga* 

Οι επιθέσεις που δέχονται οι Έλληνες μηχανικοί καθημερινά, επιβάλουν να βρισκόμαστε σε συνεχή θέση μάχης.  Η συμμετοχή στις αγωνιστικές κινητοποιήσεις και η συλλογική αντίδραση, είναι το βασικό όπλο.
Αποτελεί κοινό τόπο όλων των μηχανικών, ότι αυτοί οι αγώνες είχαν σαν αποτέλεσμα την *αναστολή της αύξησης των δυσβάστακτων ασφαλιστικών μας εισφορών*.

Εμείς *δεν ξεχνάμε* και *καταγγέλλουμε* αυτούς που τις ψήφισαν:

*Γαμβρίλης Ιωάννης* _Πρόεδρος ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, Αντιπρόεδρος ΕΤΑΑ, Πρόεδρος ATTICA BANK, υποψήφιος για την κεντρική αντιπροσωπεία του ΤΕΕ με τη ΔΗΣΥΜ  (ΠΑΣΚ,ΔΗΜΑΡ κτλ)_*Στασινός Γεώργιος*, _Πρόεδρος του Συλλόγου Πολιτικών Μηχανικών, Πρόεδρος της κυβερνητικής Δ.Κ.Μ, Έμμισθος Σύμβουλος του κ. Καλαφάτη και του πρώην αντιπροέδρου του ΤΕΕ – νυν_ Γενικού Γραμματέα ΥΠΕΚΑ – Αλεξιάδη, _υποψήφιος για την κεντρική αντιπροσωπεία του ΤΕΕ με τη ΔΚΜ)._*Βασιλείου Θεόδωρος,* Εκπρόσωπος Εργοληπτικών Οργανώσεων, _υποψήφιος για την κεντρική αντιπροσωπεία του ΤΕΕ με τη ΔΗΣΥΜ  (ΠΑΣΚ,ΔΗΜΑΡ κτλ)._
Αξίζει ιδιαίτερης αναφοράς ότι ο Πρόεδρος του Συλλόγου Πολιτικών Μηχανικών και της κυβερνητικής Δ.Κ.Μ. κ. *Γιώργος Στασινός*, όχι μόνο τις ψήφισε,  αλλά στη συνέχεια έφυγε σαν λαγός από το Δ.Σ. του ΕΤΑΑ.

Μετά την παροχή των  «υπηρεσιών» του στο ΕΤΑΑ, ανταμείφθηκε μαζί με την υπόλοιπη ομάδα της ΔΚΜ, με 2 απευθείας αναθέσεις από το ΥΠΕΚΑ υπογεγραμμένες από τους κυρίους Καλαφάτη (αναπληρωτή υπουργό ΠΕΚΑ) και Αλεξιάδη(πρώην αντιπροέδρου του ΤΕΕ και νυν Γενικό Γραμματέα ΥΠΕΚΑ).

Το θράσος και η υποκρισία των *κυβερνητικών συνδικαλιστών* έχουν ξεπεράσει *κάθε όριο*. Ακόμη και αυτό των μνημονιακών κυβερνήσεων.

Ας είναι είναι σίγουρος ο κ.Στασινός και η ομάδα της ΔΚΜ ότι *όλα τους* τα κατορθώματά και *όλες οι έμμισθες* υπηρεσίες τους, θα γίνουν γνωστές σε όλους τους συναδέλφους μηχανικούς  μέχρι την ημέρα των εκλογών στο ΤΕΕ. 
_
*επισυνάπτονται:_
_α) η απόφαση του ΕΤΑΑ στις 23 Αυγούστου 2012_
_β)οι αποφάσεις των Καλαφάτη και Αλεξιάδη για τις έμμισθες υπηρεσίες ΣΤΑΣΙΝΟΥ_

ΒΕΖ30-6ΕΤ-signed ΔΙΑΥΓΕΙΑ ΣΤΑΣΙΝΟΣ 17-06-2013Β4300-ΩΥΧ-signed. ΔΙΑΥΓΕΙΑ ΣΤΑΣΙΝΟΣ 19-10-12etaa-193-23_08_12_auxeiseis

*Πηγή:* Ριζοσπαστική Πρωτοβουλία Μηχανικών

----------

